# (ND/MN) CFC CAFC HRCH Hank's Settin' The Marsh On Fire QA2



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

Black Yellow Factored!! FTCH AFTCH (CFC CAFC) HRCH Hank's Settin' The Marsh On Fire QA2 OFA Hips: LR-208695G24M-VPI (GOOD) Eye CERF/CAER: LR-EYE3867/25M-VPI OFA Elbow: LR-EL63012M24-VPI (NORMAL) CNM: LR-CNM493/16M-VPI (Clear) EIC: LR-EIC1964/11M-VPI (Clear) Coat Genotype: Black - Hidden Yellow - EeBB http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=72035 
Hank won a double header (2 opens) in Brandon Manitoba to title both ways. HRCH at 26 months. Derby 4th and Jam in 4 trials at 13 & 16 months. Hank is a 78lb hard charging good looking dog with all the bottom you'll ever need. He has shown he can hunt (waterfowl & upland), run hunt tests, run field trials, or lay on the couch. Hank is my first dog and is 100% amateur trained and handled. Located in ND. $750

https://www.plumcreekretrievers.com/services2-celv
Daren Galloway
[email protected]
308-386-6439


----------

